# Geänderte Auflösung wieder zurücksetzen



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

Hallo Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ein großeß Problem ich kann seit ca 1 min nicht mehr wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich löchte meine Addons und loggte mich ein und sag das die Grafik sehr schlecht ist... nund wollte ich sie natürlich besser machen und entdeckte in den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten plötlich eine neue Einstellung die ich für am besten hielt, bei Auflösung irgenwas im Bereich von 2000x1500 ca.
Nun dachte ich mir als totaler Leihe das das Spiel mit dieser Auflösung "richtig geil" aussehen würde und drückte einfach drauf und->Anwenden nun färbte sich mein Bildschirm schwarz und wenn ich nun WoW Spielen möchte zeigt mir mein Bildschirm ein Fenstern an in dem steht "out of range" und der rest ist schwarz.Nun denke ich,dass das an der neuen Einstellung liegt,aber kann es nicht rückgängig machen,da mein WoW ja schwarz ist... wenn ich auf den Deskttop gehe ist wieder alles normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnt ihr mir helfen?


MfG Dropz
Edit:sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin im Moment ein wenig in Panik und als Ergänzung: Das Fester sagt mir genau OUT OF RANGE 95,4kHZ/60HZ was immer das auch heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2010)

"Hilfe" ist nun schon mal ein sehr schlechter Betreff für dein Problem. Das üben wir noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Launcher drücke mal auf Optionen -> Voreinstellungen für Spiel -> Standard wiederherstellen.


----------



## DasGehirn (29. März 2010)

dann kann dein bildschirm die hohe auflösung nicht anzeigen
da gibts bestimmt n config file im wow ordner, aber keine ahnung wo der ist 
das muss dir ein user sagen der da mehr ahnung von hat


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

danke es geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und woher weiß ich hab wann mein Bildschirm out of range ist?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> danke es geht wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du über die tatsächliche Auflösung gehst die dein Bildschirm kann, z.B. bei einem 19 Zoll TFT sind es 1280x 1024 Pixel. Stellst du 1920x 1200 ein kann er das natürlich nicht mehr darstellen und es kommt "Out of Range"


----------



## DeathDragon (29. März 2010)

Heute, wie schreibe ich richtige Topictitel mit Dragonzo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geh in den WoW Ordner, dort in das WTF Verzeichnis und öffne die config.wtf mit dem Texteditor, dort kannst du dann die Grafik wieder ändern. Zu 95% aller WoW Fehler hilft es:
- repair.exe ausführen
- wtf ordner löschen
- interface ordner löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osric (29. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> danke es geht wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du mit deinem Finger nicht mehr an den Ausschaltenknopf heran kommst. ^^

Handbuch zum Monitor befragen.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> dann kann dein bildschirm die hohe auflösung nicht anzeigen
> da gibts bestimmt n config file im wow ordner, aber keine ahnung wo der ist
> das muss dir ein user sagen der da mehr ahnung von hat





DeathDragon schrieb:


> Heute, wie schreibe ich richtige Topictitel mit Dragonzo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja z.B. mein Monitor zeigt kein Bild mehr als Kopfzeile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach in den Ordner World of Warcraft\WTF gehen die Datei *config.wtf* mit dem Windows-Editor öffnen und nach dem Eintrag z.b. *SET gxResolution "1920x1200"* und entsprechend ändern, speichern, fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. März 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn du über die tatsächliche Auflösung gehst die dein Bildschirm kann, z.B. bei einem 19 Zoll TFT sind es 1280x 1024 Pixel.



Bei 17 auch :O


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2010)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch >> z.B. <<


----------

